# Arthroscopic supraspinatus repair WITH open subscapularis repair



## iceterrors (Sep 22, 2017)

Good Morning:

One of our Ortho docs performed an arthroscopic bicep tenodesis, subacromial decompression, rotator cuff repair (supraspinatus) AND an open repair of the subscapularis.

..."the incision was increased and subscapularis repair was carried out..."

He believes this should be coded as an open rotator cuff repair with arthroscopic debridement.

I disagree.

Anyone run into this before?

Thank you, as always, for your help.
M


----------



## sequester25@gmail.com (Sep 22, 2017)

you definitely want to go with the open repair and add Z53.33 (Arthroscopic surgery procedure converted to open). I would dissect his debridement portion these are usually bundled.

probably going to look like so

29828 - arthro bicep
23410 - open rotator cuff repair
(29822 and/or 29823) - these bundle with the open rotator cuff repair and the bicep tenodesis, but with the right modifier(s) and documentation can be un-bundled
(29826) - this bundles with the open rotator cuff repair, but with the right modifier(s) and documentation can be un-bundled


----------



## iceterrors (Sep 25, 2017)

Thank you so much for your help!
M


----------

